# Wonders of Helium!



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2017)

Helium is an amazing material- Discuss!




> Who knew?
> 
> The Federal Helium Reserve, operated by the U.S. Bureau of Land Management, is near Amarillo, Texas. It holds over 40 percent of the helium used annually in the United States.
> Helium is a noble gas, a group of nonreactive and stable gases that also include neon, argon, krypton, xenon and radon.
> ...





> Current research
> 
> Helium is helping scientists peer past the limits of their knowledge about physics and chemistry, thanks to its convenient ability to become a superfluid with relative ease.
> 
> ...


https://www.livescience.com/28552-facts-about-helium.html


*Helium Hard Drives*


> *Why Helium?*
> Helium has the lowest density and lowest specific heat of all nonflammable substances. These two characteristics make helium the gas of choice for many specialized uses. Its primary use is as a coolant in magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) machines. That use has created a strong demand for a natural gas byproduct that can be produced in just a few parts of the world with unusual geologic conditions.
> 
> Now another use could begin to consume this rare gas even faster. Western Digital has produced the first computer hard drive sealed in a helium atmosphere. The drive was designed for use in data centers where hundreds or thousands of computers are operating.
> ...


http://geology.com/stories/13/new-uses-of-helium/

Some Vids


















https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wonders-of-helium.235393/#post-3697227


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok sorry about that then, that wasn't my intention, you may remove it if you want to.


Helium and Helium technology is a great topic and I believe it would make a really good thread for discussion.

Would be interested to see where you can go with it...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2017)

Some Vids


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok sorry about that then, that wasn't my intention, you may remove it if you want to.


Made an edit to your OP- take a look.

Still think this would be a great thread here.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 22, 2017)

Helium Abused


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't know how they would ever test head--replacement these drives don't function at all without the helium to keep the heads afloat and reduce drag


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 23, 2017)

They have used it also to over clock CPU'S with.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 23, 2017)

Helium drives = limited lifetime. Will they last 5? 10 years?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 23, 2017)

assuming you can seal them and don't get nuts with the data density helium drives should last longer then conventional


----------



## metalslaw (Jul 23, 2017)

I think the major problem with Helium is that it's a non renewable resource.

We will run out of helium sooner rather than later this century. And that doesn't bode well for the future when we will see 8 billion on the planet by 2030, and an escalating oil price that is then set to rise out of control at some point near then.

There are also other non-renewable's we will run out of as well this century.

Will our children of the future look back at our generation one day, and just shake their heads in disbelief?

Anyway, helium has some great uses, such as in MRI machines. At some point the reserves will dwindle, and price will rise, and remaining reserves will be prioritised. So at least it will still be available for the most important stuff for a long time to come. It will be become unavailable to the consumer for things such as party balloons, and funny voices. But it's lifetime is still based on economics, and availability.

Really, we need to go off planet, find some more reserves of the non-renewables we are running out of, then ship them back to planet earth.

We don't need vast quantities of anything really, just enough for us to live through each century in a modicum of comfort. But, I doubt we will get there before the reserves of each resource start running out, and a major GFC happens. It will probably be centuries into the future before we embark on journeys through our solar system in search of resources. But, I hope I'm wrong, and we figure out we are on the wrong path, and rectify our course before anything major happens.


----------



## Norton (Jul 23, 2017)

Check out Helium as a superfluid:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 23, 2017)

I dont think has been mentioned before but this news from last year is important to us all.


A research group from Oxford and Durham universities, working with Norway-headquartered helium exploration company Helium One, has developed a brand new exploration approach. The first use of this method has resulted in the discovery of a world-class helium gas field in Tanzania..

Global consumption of helium is about 8 BCf per year and the United States Federal Helium Reserve, which is the world’s largest supplier, has a current reserve of just 24.2 BCf. Experts have calculated a probable resource of 54 Billion Cubic Feet (BCf) in just one part of the rift valley.

http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2016-06-28-huge-helium-discovery-life-saving-find


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)

Empty and Dumped in the Street
I will have to ghetto mod it into something usefull


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2017)

How many KG is printed on the cylinder?


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> How many KG is printed on the cylinder?


0.25 Cubic metre


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2017)

Can you take a pic of the whole label please.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 11, 2017)

I expect you would get a deposit if you could return it.

edit

turns out they are just regular scrap once they are used,


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 11, 2017)

non returnable please dispose of at your local recycle center made from mild Steel


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Empty and Dumped in the Street
> I will have to ghetto mod it into something usefull


Maybe you could cut it in half put hinges on it and some legs and use it for a little  cooking grill and drink Helium infused bear.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Helium infused bear.









What have you done?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 12, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> They have used it also to over clock CPU'S with.


Liquid helium... not the gas.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Liquid helium... not the gas.



We are discussing all of it.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 12, 2017)

Sorry, didnt see liquid mentioned prior to that gigantic quote in the first post. I must have missed it.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 12, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Sorry, didnt see liquid mentioned prior to that gigantic quote in the first post. I must have missed it.



Well no one limited it to gas in the first place either.


----------

